# Death of a 18 year old cyclist - Santa Cruz



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

http://www.santacruzsentinel.com/story.php?sid=64367

http://santacruzsentinel.com/story.php?sid=64590&storySection=Top+Stories

A couple of his friends are over visiting my daughter. I heard their story and was bummed out.

18. Really unique kid. Home on college break. On a fixie. No helmet. No brakes.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

hmm...
so sad.
no brakes & no helmet though.
how come Fedex doesn't know the route of its drivers???


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I wonder how much of a backlash the "no brakes" issue will create. To the casual observer, it sounds outrageous.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Yeah - the no brakes/no helmet issue will be tossed about a lot. 

Some of Lucien's friends just left the house - mortality isn't something 18 year olds should have to face. Nor should his parents.


----------



## JohnPeckhamMom (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re death of cyclist in Santa Cruz*

Is there any more news about the 18-year-old cyclist on a fixie who was killed in Santa Cruz? Did they locate the driver of the FedEx truck? I'm 2000 miles away so I don't get the local paper.

My heart goes out to his family. Tragic!
M.A.P.


----------



## JohnPeckhamMom (Sep 27, 2006)

FedEx driver and truck located, but police don’t release more info about fatal bike crash
Posted by Jennifer Squires on January 10th, 2008 · Add a Comment

The FedEx truck and driver possibly involved in a fatal bicycle crash last week finally surfaced Thursday, but police still have not determined if the delivery vehicle and cyclist Lucian Gregg, 18, collided.

Police said they towed the box truck from the FedEx yard in Watsonville and will submit evidence from it to the state Department of Justice for forensic testing. Detectives also plan to work with the Coroner’s Office to figure out if the truck could have caused any of Gregg’s injuries, police said.

A preliminary autopsy report stated Gregg, a San Francisco State student who had attended Aptos High, died of severe head trauma. He was not wearing a helmet.

Police also said detectives interviewed the driver — one of 60 who have FedEx delivery routes in the county — Thursday, but the driver, who is a county resident, had not been arrested late in the day and police declined to comment on the possibility that an arrest would be made.

Detectives had been searching for the driver and the truck for about a week. They declined to explain how the investigation narrowed down to the driver they spoke with Thursday.

Members of the Santa Cruz cycling community and friends of Gregg planned a memorial ride for the teenager on Saturday afternoon. The ride starts at 2 p.m. from the Bike Church, corner of Spruce Street and Pacific Avenue. Organizers encourage participants to wear helmets.

Gregg, a stagecraft and theater student, was home to visit his parents in Live Oak when the fatal crash occurred.


----------



## Starliner (Mar 7, 2002)

thinkcooper said:


> Yeah - the no brakes/no helmet issue will be tossed about a lot.
> 
> Some of Lucien's friends just left the house - mortality isn't something 18 year olds should have to face. Nor should his parents.


Your family sure has had your share of wake up calls lately. Life can be so unforgiving at the least expected moment.


----------

